# Purchased a 567 today



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I purchased my 1st baler today. A 2005 JD 567 silage special. My salesman said the silage baler is built more heavy than a regular 567. Its got 10K bales through it, and a new 4K pickup. It hasnt been through the shop yet, but part of the deal was it had to go through the shop, and anything and everything must be fixed and replaced that needs it. Not worried about that part, as my salesman is a very close friend of my fathers, so I know I'll be treated right. What can you guys tell me about this baler. its got the megawide pickup, and cover edge, although he said you can use edge to edge wrap if Id rather, and it seems that most guys dont like the cover edge anyway. Any and all comments are appriciated. Its going to be mateched with a JD 4455 FWA.....


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

They are great balers, congratulations!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjbaustian says " Its going to be mateched with a JD 4455 FWA..... " Sounds like a heavenly match to me.

Regards, Mike


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Congrats. Just quick advice. Watch the drive roller bearings for sure. They heat quickly if they go out and can start a fire rather fast. Other than that, its a good baler. Just your normal wear and tear places.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

Ill plan on blowing it off each day, and make sure I check them periodically. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

From what I have heard about them drive roller bearings is that they go out when people insist on a maximum size bale at maximum pressure baling at maximum speed. If you are feeding a large windrow or driving to fast with the pressure set high and the monitor set to the biggest bale size, once the bale is full it is growing so fast that it gets oversize and puts ALOT of pressure on that drive roller bearing. I think(not positive) they have a single roller bearing where they should have a double. Guy down the road burnt 2 brand new ones this fall both from the same bearing and both set to the max on everything.

I would say set the monitor 2 inches less than a full bale and make sure you dont over fill it. You can blow that thing off till you are blue in the face but after one or 2 bales there is enough to start a fire.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

oh great, its bad enough that my 83 yr old grandpa is always yelling at me that im going too damn fast, now I gotta hear it from you guys too?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I replace the main bearing and both top roller bearings every year, cheap fire insurance IMO. Also these balers need high quality roller chain. If you throw away the connector links on the bale kicker spring shafts and weld the shafts to the chains you will save yourself looking for springs later. Also replace the belt pins often, it will save your laces.

Now you can go as fast as you can stay in the seat.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

This one doesnt have a kicker. I wanted one, but the salesmen said he thought one was a couple grand. I may buy one half way through the season. This being my 1st year, I had to sacrifice that for now. Though I wanted/want one. I am big on preventative maintinence. So I may just replace those bearings like you say. Do you find that you go through any chain more than others? Id like to buy a extra chain here and there to have on hand so Im not flying to the dealer to get a chain when Ive got rain bearing down on me...


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

The main (long) chain won't give you much trouble but the middle and short chains on the left side need replacing often. Stay away from offset links. A new chain won't fit the short one right. I run a middle for a couple hundred bales, take it off and make 2 prestretched chains. Believe me that extra 1/4 inch makes the difference. I always carry a middle and a short in the tractor cabs along with a handfull of connectors. Too bad we are so far apart as i have an extra bale kicker i don't need.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. If I get the crop im hoping for, i should only be doing a few hundred bales this year. I am going to try to pick up some custom work though, but I dont think theres a ton of that either really. Seems everyone has an old round baler in the shed. I wish I had the cash to buy a big square this year, but I dont, so im going to have a guy do some for me, and see how those sales go. Might buy one next year. I do appriciate the offer of the one you dont need too.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

jtpfarm said:


> From what I have heard about them drive roller bearings is that they go out when people *insist on a maximum size bale at maximum pressure baling at maximum speed.* If you are feeding a large windrow or driving to fast with the pressure set high and the monitor set to the biggest bale size, once the bale is full it is growing so fast that it gets oversize and puts ALOT of pressure on that drive roller bearing. I think(not positive) they have a single roller bearing where they should have a double. Guy down the road burnt 2 brand new ones this fall both from the same bearing and both set to the max on everything.
> 
> I would say set the monitor 2 inches less than a full bale and make sure you dont over fill it. You can blow that thing off till you are blue in the face but after one or 2 bales there is enough to start a fire.


Yeaaaa-boy that'd be me.


----------



## D.C.Cattle Company (Jul 19, 2010)

I was burning bearings up regularly and cut my bale size down by 4 inches. No problems for the last 3 years. Go as fast as I want through heavy hay now.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I guess its time to start considering 58" bales.
I should have bought a 4x6 baler....


----------



## eight (Feb 2, 2011)

Make sure they check the little roller bearings in the cams on the pickup, those like to go out. Never pressure wash it, if you think you smell smoke you do. Does it have a fire extinguisher mounted to it? Should have about a 2 gallon pressurized water type, last I bought one was $40 used off eBay.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

eight said:


> Make sure they check the little roller bearings in the cams on the pickup, those like to go out. Never pressure wash it, if you think you smell smoke you do. Does it have a fire extinguisher mounted to it? Should have about a 2 gallon pressurized water type, last I bought one was $40 used off eBay.


Great advice. I bought the Badger stainless water fire extinguisher. Baler fires scare the *_%# out of me!!!!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My neighbor and friend had over 20,000 rolls on his 467 when he traded. He has two speeds when running equipment. Dead stop and wide open.
The only thing he ever disliked about the baler was the pick up teeth on the 7 series. He replaced them a lot.
He has an 8 series now and says the pick up teeth are much more durable.
I believe you will really like your baler.


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> My neighbor and friend had over 20,000 rolls on his 467 when he traded. He has two speeds when running equipment. Dead stop and wide open.
> The only thing he ever disliked about the baler was the pick up teeth on the 7 series. He replaced them a lot.
> He has an 8 series now and says the pick up teeth are much more durable.
> I believe you will really like your baler.


The speed doesnt matter as long as the bale doesnt get over size. Its when the bale is set to full size that going too fast is a problem because you cant stop fast enough to prevent over size.

I have a 660 new holland that i built a power wind guard on and i bale about 6-8 mph in cornstalks with the monitor set to 66 and by the time i stop the bale is where i want it at 70. 81,234 bales on it and had the first fire this fall from a shorted wire to the tail lights


----------



## eight (Feb 2, 2011)

You can update the 7 series to 8 series teeth, I think the last of the 7 series came with the new style teeth.

567 is a good baler, can't make any better of bale with a new 568. Just saw a 569 at the dealer a week ago, didnt get to see if they changed anything.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

eight said:


> You can update the 7 series to 8 series teeth, I think the last of the 7 series came with the new style teeth.
> 
> 567 is a good baler, can't make any better of bale with a new 568. Just saw a 569 at the dealer a week ago, didnt get to see if they changed anything.


I looked at a 569 at Clay County fair and they had a board with the differences.It has some larger bearings and larger hex shafts in the rollers.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

It doesnt have an extinguisher, but Ill get one. Good idea. Its got a brand new pickup on it, so im guessing its got the newer teeth, but I'll check. And I remember to not bale such a huge bale. Thanks for all you guys advice!


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

CockrellHillFarms said:


> Congrats. Just quick advice. Watch the drive roller bearings for sure. They heat quickly if they go out and can start a fire rather fast. Other than that, its a good baler. Just your normal wear and tear places.


Especially the lower bearings. The ones when you raise the tailgate they are up in the air. When tailgate closed they are tucked under and hard to check. Make sure you have a fire extinguisher. I started round baling in the 80's with a NH 852. Then went to a JD535 ... didn't check those bearings ... lucky for me I had enough water in my water jug to put it out but lost about half of my 5 acre field. After then I always have one on the baler ... they say you shoule have them on your MOCO's too. Anyway it is a great baler.

I love the cover edge on mine. They have improved it since the 535 w/wrap. Not trying to scare you just want you to profit from my errors.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I got a temp gun to check bearings also.May save you from having a fire someday.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> I got a temp gun to check bearings also.May save you from having a fire someday.


I was just thinking "I don't remember anything in this thread about the laser thermometers" -- then got down to your post.
They are fast, easy, and safer than climbing around a baler or sticking your hands in some places. OR grabbing a bearing or shaft end that's hot.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

......still gotta get one of those laser heat guns.....dang it !!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> ......still gotta get one of those laser heat guns.....dang it !!










still don't have one?? I look at mine like as much insurance as the fire extinguisher. That gun could very well keep you from having to use the extinguisher, and hoping there is enough charge in it and that ya got to it fast enough.

That is, unless you love the adrenalin rush.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

urednecku said:


> still don't have one?? I look at mine like as much insurance as the fire extinguisher. That gun could very well keep you from having to use the extinguisher, and hoping there is enough charge in it and that ya got to it fast enough.
> 
> That is, unless you love the adrenalin rush.


The only adrenaline rush I like is the one I like when I see a beautiful, curvy woman....I mean.... my wife!!!! lol

I wrote "heat gun" on my to-do list.....Auto Zone...right???


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> The only adrenaline rush I like is the one I like when I see a beautiful, curvy woman..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEP!!!

Or any other auto supply etc.


----------

